# وَيْكَ



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يقول الشاعر 

يا حبيبي كم قلت لي : وَيْكَ صبراً
فالهوى يستطيبُ صبرَ الحبيبِ

ما معنى ويك هنا ؟

وشكرا


----------



## Arabic Guru

وعليكم السلام

وَيْكَ: كلمة مؤلفة من اسم الفعل المضارع "وَيْ" و "كاف" الخطاب
وي: تأتي بمعنى التعجّب أو التندّم أو التحسّر

أنظر للاستزادة


----------



## A doctor

وما معنى ( ويْك صبراً ) ؟


----------



## barkoosh

لا تربط بين الكلمتين معا. فلا علاقة للواحدة بالأخرى، بل كأنك تقول: ويك! صبرًا! فالهوى يستطيب صبر الحبيب


----------



## AbuAla7arith

ذكرتني بقصيدة صخر، حين خاطبه سلاحه (رشاشه) المسمى "شقراء": 

شقراءُ نادت: ويك صخر دُلني ... واصل العدى بالنار واملأ مخزني

بالمعنى يمكنني القول أنها تعني: ابذل همتك في هذا الأمر، ابذل جهدك في هذا الأمر. 

والرد اجتهاد شخصي.


----------

